# Moonshine still



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Been toying with the idea of making a little moonshine for myself and friends. I see you can get a small stainless still pretty reasonable off eBay. I’ve made some wine in the past and thought I might give this a try. Anyone else tried it or got any suggestions?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

First keep in mind distilling for personal consumption in any amount is against THE LAW. With that being said..... If you distill gallon of wine, You will end up with maybe a cup? With beer it will be less. So, when I had one and didnt care about going to jail, I had a 55 gallon still. Out of that I got maybe five gallons. interestingly enough, I bought my still from a IRS agent out of Cinci. LOL. Eventually sold it to some guy outside of Athens who has distillery now. For sure do it outside. Well Ventilated. Youtube has a bunch of vids on making a still as well as the process.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Maybe you should ask Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms fellows or the IRS. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> Been toying with the idea of making a little moonshine for myself and friends. I see you can get a small stainless still pretty reasonable off eBay. I’ve made some wine in the past and thought I might give this a try. Anyone else tried it or got any suggestions?


Be careful...that shlt can make you go blind and even kill you if you don't get it right...I'm sure you already know this.
I remember years ago some people tried to make it around the Cadiz area and a couple of them went blind and even one died if I remember correctly...they probably had absolutely no clue what they were doing though.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

MagicMarker said:


> Been toying with the idea of making a little moonshine for myself and friends. I see you can get a small stainless still pretty reasonable off eBay. I’ve made some wine in the past and thought I might give this a try. Anyone else tried it or got any suggestions?


Go ahead and try it, there is no problem until you try and sell it. You can make it for your own use no problem, do some research on safety and how to, and what is consumable, there are plenty of home use stills out there, they make some good 1s that you can put over top of an electric roasting pan even. It's no different than making wine or beer at home for your own use.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I had too much moonshine in talladega Alabama at the nascar race I went blind I think but i am better now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

If you need a taste tester i'll go 4th or 5th. Obviously don't wanna be first in line for obvious reasons.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i found a much easier way, a few liquor stores in the state sells hocking hills shine 90 proof or 151 proof or you can go to hocking hills area and buy it. i bought the 151 and added real fruit and pure fruit juice to cut it down or water. it makes for a real smooth drink....and i havent went blind yet


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

cement569 said:


> i found a much easier way, a few liquor stores in the state sells hocking hills shine 90 proof or 151 proof or you can go to hocking hills area and buy it. i bought the 151 and added real fruit and pure fruit juice to cut it down or water. it makes for a real smooth drink....and i havent went blind yet


We make something we call "apple pie" every year for our Nascar trips. You need real apple cider (we buy it in the fall at farmer's markets by the gallon. Mix it with Everclear. It's very dangerously smooth.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i tried the everclear route and then tried the hocking hills moon shine and tasted a world of difference, but thats just my opinion


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

You need moonshine.. I got a guy


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> You need moonshine.. I got a guy


Bring it.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

You boys love your Crown peach............ Peach shine is much,much better


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

yep, my brother made some peach shine and gave me a jar to test drive. and your right it is the bomb


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

MagicMarker said:


> Been toying with the idea of making a little moonshine for myself and friends. I see you can get a small stainless still pretty reasonable off eBay. I’ve made some wine in the past and thought I might give this a try. Anyone else tried it or got any suggestions?


Not today, Mr. government agent. Not today..
.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

?


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Ohio is one of the states that won’t prosecute individuals making for their own use


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Toss the heads, toss the tails. Don’t use aluminum cook pots or old radiator copper. Make your mash then go to town with it. Just tell the neighbors your septic tank is a little over full when they complain of the smell. 😱🤣


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> If you need a taste tester i'll go 4th or 5th. Obviously don't wanna be first in line for obvious reasons.


right behind you bro LOL


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

We always make lemonade. Tastes just like lemonade from the fairground.you can easily drink a quart or more and not even realize what you have been drinking. Simply amazing


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

miked913 said:


> Go ahead and try it, there is no problem until you try and sell it. You can make it for your own use no problem, do some research on safety and how to, and what is consumable, there are plenty of home use stills out there, they make some good 1s that you can put over top of an electric roasting pan even. It's no different than making wine or beer at home for your own use.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com







__





Distillate - State alcohol laws for Ohio


Ohio state lawss for alcohol, home distilling, licenses, moonshine and equipment ownership.



www.distillate.org





I neighbor on the left is growing pot, neighbor on the right is Making shine..... Feds/State will ignore the pot take the shine man to jail. Obvious reason is if its done wrong serious side effects from the still.... Blindness, death being the worse.

For the most part if you still for example Wine... you wont get any of the poisonous attributes. I always threw away the first 15% anyways... with anything I distilled. Easier way to concentrate your alcohol is called Freeze distilling... Downside is it takes long time. Upside, it is freaking good.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> First keep in mind distilling for personal consumption in any amount is against THE LAW. With that being said..... If you distill gallon of wine, You will end up with maybe a cup? With beer it will be less. So, when I had one and didnt care about going to jail, I had a 55 gallon still. Out of that I got maybe five gallons. interestingly enough, I bought my still from a IRS agent out of Cinci. LOL. Eventually sold it to some guy outside of Athens who has distillery now. For sure do it outside. Well Ventilated. Youtube has a bunch of vids on making a still as well as the process.


Just noticed your signature line Dovans.
If that happens the 1st executive order will be to make distilling legal for all that takes the mandatory, free of charge distilling courses that will be offered by the ATF.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

MagicMarker said:


> Ohio is one of the states that won’t prosecute individuals making for their own use


Your right local Ohio law enforcement won’t likely prosecute. However they will likely pass it along to the feds. And they absolutely will prosecute. The man wants its whiskey taxes. 

I think maybe what you meant to say was you were distilling E85  or essential oils. Which is totally legal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

__





Home Distiller - Index page






homedistiller.org





Everything you need to know about shine
It’s not as hard to make as people think it is. Even if ya never make any it’s some great reading about liquor in general


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I know nothing.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Drm50 said:


> I know nothing.


That’s a hell of a thing to admit. Couldn’t resist 😀


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Drm50 said:


> I know nothing.


Schultz!


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Not that I would know but, a glass coffee pot with coiled copper tubing in a water bath sealed with plain flour moistened with water to seal copper to coffee pot would might maybe work.

.....grampa drove a fast car during prohibition I was told.( see screen name)


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Daego Doug said:


> Not that I would know but, a glass coffee pot with coiled copper tubing in a water bath sealed with plain flour moistened with water to seal copper to coffee pot would might maybe work.
> 
> .....grampa drove a fast car during prohibition I was told.( see screen name)


Grandpa would have to had a fast car. If he was cooking in a glass coffee pot he must have been delivering shots. That’s a lot of trips to make a buck.😂


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Be careful...that shlt can make you go blind and even kill you if you don't get it right...I'm sure you already know this.
> I remember years ago some people tried to make it around the Cadiz area and a couple of them went blind and even one died if I remember correctly...they probably had absolutely no clue what they were doing though.


Meth cookers have taken over the trade. They get blown up.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Most anyone can run a still. If nothing else can run water. Most poison themselves with wood alcohol.
Never, never drink it if you don’t know who made it. I don’t know if still in style but college kids and yuppies were into buying skull buster and adding sweetners and flavors. Apple Pie, Berry, ect. They weren’t buying it local. Most was coming up out of Kentuc. Lucky for them they were getting ripped off with watered down product. I know of nobody getting sick from it other than headaches. Most of it I saw would barely bead before flavorings. As long as it was in Mason Jars the yuppies are happy. You still see it in the small distillers, put it in a jar and goofs will buy it. One local guy was buying grain alcohol and cutting it with water putting up in jars and selling to the yuppies. Had a good return on his 
investment.


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I've been making vine for a year or so and thinking of upping my game 😎


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I pulled the trigger and have one on the way, been researching recipes. We’ll see how it goes


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Don't forget to order a hydrometer....


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

FlyFishRich said:


> Don't forget to order a hydrometer....


We don’t need no stinking hydrometer. 😂


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

True you don't if you know how to read bubbles....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

MagicMarker said:


> Been toying with the idea of making a little moonshine for myself and friends. I see you can get a small stainless still pretty reasonable off eBay. I’ve made some wine in the past and thought I might give this a try. Anyone else tried it *or got any suggestions?*



lol,,, Yep.
Tell us Where-a-bouts you live? (or simply fill out some of your profile)
*IF your close enough, 'someone' just might be able to FIX U UP. ;>)

Someone, is always selling old 5-gal- 20-gal SS milk jugs on Craigslist or Ebay.
Pressure cookers work too.*

BTW,,, some of us just go the easier route, now. 
Go to the State Store & ASK for 190,,, you'll have to sign for it. (maybe DEATH, if you drink the whole 5th! lmbo)
Some people add it to the X-mas punch or slushies,,,, with caution.
& some 'kill' a very good tasting brandy with it,, so it stays that way!
(only a true 'cooker' will understand ;>)

MERRY X-MAS!!!


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

She was just a moonshiner, 
but he loved her still


----------



## Tree_Beard (Jan 13, 2021)

Check out home distiller. A keg, some adapters, and some know how will let you distill water, essential oils , or anything else that's legal. Corn fragrance is surprisingly popular.


----------



## Fishing Addiction (Sep 27, 2021)

MagicMarker said:


> Been toying with the idea of making a little moonshine for myself and friends. I see you can get a small stainless still pretty reasonable off eBay. I’ve made some wine in the past and thought I might give this a try. Anyone else tried it or got any suggestions?


My wife bought me a home distillery kit. It was a small oak barrel with starter kits, I've brewed bourbon, whiskey and rum. All of which started with a base of moonshine which I purchased through the local state liquor store.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

The guy banging at the door yelled ( alcohol, tobacco, and firearms) I just assumed it was more supplies 😀


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Fishing Addiction said:


> My wife bought me a home distillery kit. It was a small oak barrel with starter kits, I've brewed bourbon, whiskey and rum. All of which started with a base of moonshine which I purchased through the local state liquor store.


You lost me. How do you brew bourbon, whiskey & rum in a oak barrel with moonshine base purchased at state store? 😂 😂 😂. Do you mean you are adding flavors to grain alcohol? EverClear? Sounds like a case of putting the barrel before the booze.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> You lost me. How do you brew bourbon, whiskey & rum in a oak barrel with moonshine base purchased at state store? 😂 😂 😂. Do you mean you are adding flavors to grain alcohol? EverClear? Sounds like a case of putting the barrel before the booze.


He lost me too...that whole little paragraph didn't quite sound right.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

We had some old guys around here they are all dead and gone now that Feds caught more than once. 
Their last gasps were back in early 70s. One old guy was famous for his rye that taste like a cross between broken glass and diesel. The most famous in these parts lived in an old brick mansion in boonies. He would have store bought beer and homemade wire and shine. He had a room set up as a bar. He would go over to Wheeling WVa and recruit a bar maid. He had big turnover in barmaids. They didn’t like being out so far the Hooty Owls were looking for chickens to date. I think he was in his seventies the last time he was sent up. In the summer he always had a lot of customers. After supper and evening chores was a loafing place for locals. The good old days. I don’t know what caused it but they cracked down on booze, gambling and other fun things in this area on both sides of river. 
There is a big difference in guys making small runs in small stills to achieve the highest quality product than guys running oil burners and fuel tanks for highest output.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The big distillers put out grain alcohol by the tanker truck load. They sell this to companies who then cut it and add flavors to it. All those 42 proof drinks sold with the same license as beer & wine are made this way. If you look closely at the label it will say Alcohol flavored with——-x. . 
Straight grain alcohol will drop the bottom out of some starafoam cups as quick as lacquer thinner.
it’s same stuff that was used as fuel in torpedoes in WW2. Squibs drank it and called it Torpedo Juice.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

@MagicMarker


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Wayfair has some nice looking stills....


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Chugalug chugalug. Make you wanna holler hi dee ho. Burns yer tummy doncha know. Chugalug chugalug. Courtesy of Roger Miller.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

MagicMarker said:


> Been toying with the idea of making a little moonshine for myself and friends. I see you can get a small stainless still pretty reasonable off eBay. I’ve made some wine in the past and thought I might give this a try. Anyone else tried it or got any suggestions?


Couple of decent books on the subject on Amazon.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Easier to buy it IMHO!


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I use to take the skins from grapes after pressing, add more water, add bunch of sugar, referment, then put the fermented juice in the still... I was told this is what the old timers called Grappa...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> Easier to buy it IMHO!


Easier to buy the real stuff?...obviously not looking for the fake junk they sell at the stores.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

All the old timers are gone around my area. There were a few guys that run a lttle just for themselves and friends. The college kids made it popular and over the last 10yrs companies have cashed in on this. Either in the name or by selling it in mason jars they took the market.
live not paid attention to the laws, have they changed them that you can distill for your own consumption?


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Legal. LMBO.

Last Night, after the game, I was waiting to feed the wood burner for the last time & started surfing the boob-tube channels. I hit the Discovery Channel,, & there was the show *MOONSHINERS!*
Those Virgina, Georgia & SC 'back-in-the-hills' boys showed exactly how to cook up a batch, every way possible!
From small 50 gal barrels, to dozens of 250 gal home made containers, all lined up way back in the hills, next to a cold water spring.
*They were fermenting corn mash, grains, strawberries, blackberries, pineapple rinds & truck loads of over ripe watermelons,,, with rind on. I lol when they built a hydraulic ram watermellon smasher!
Right down my alley,,,,,
I was up till 2AM!

One thing I didn't see,,,,, 
I was always under the impression that you had to throw away the first 5-10 onces that came off of the still. I guess the first lower temp stuff can eventually kill ya?
FORMALDAHIDE? ,,,,, or something!??

They bottled & drank everything.*


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

First half jar makes good lighter fluid. Or so I’m told. 😀


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Dovans said:


> I use to take the skins from grapes after pressing, add more water, add bunch of sugar, referment, then put the fermented juice in the still... I was told this is what the old timers called Grappa...


That is exactly what Grappa is! An Italian concoction that is pure fire water!

And someone referred to the early and late stuff on the first page. In some places these are called the fore shots and the after shots. Both should be discarded. Then you clean out the still, put what booze you got back into it and distill it again. And maybe again a third time! This is to get all the impurities out of it.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

“Fore shots/ after shots”

heads and tails


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------

